# ملقتش غير القسم دة أحط فيه المشاركةدى(للشباب فقط)



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2010)

*ازياء ماركه عالميه* 
برضو  دول شباب مصيفين قوى...ههههههههه


 
 




​ 
 
 
 
 




 
 
 
 
 




 
 
 
 
 




 
 
 
 
 




 
 
 
 
 




 
 
 
 
 




 
 
 
 
 




 
 
 
 
 




 
 
 
 
 




 
 
 
 
 




 
 
 
 
 




 
 
 
 
 




 
 
 
 
 




 
 
 
 
 



​


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الازياء الجميله دى تسلم ايدك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> شكرا على الازياء الجميله دى تسلم ايدك
> ​


شكرآآآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم أستاذى
*يسوع بيحبك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 فبراير 2010)

*الجو حلو عندهم ههههههههههههههه
ازياء حلوة
ثانكس ليك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (14 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى حبيبى على العرض الجميل
*


----------



## جيلان (14 فبراير 2010)

*حلو التيشرت ده*

*مع ان الواد شكله مش عاجبنى بس زى بعضه حلوين الاطقم دى هههههه*


----------



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2010)

*اشكرك 

رووووووعه


 جدا جدا

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الجو حلو عندهم ههههههههههههههه
> ازياء حلوة
> ثانكس ليك​*[/QU
> *هههههههههههه ما هو صيف بقى
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبى على العرض الجميل
> *


شكرآآآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم أستاذى
*يسوع بيحبك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *حلو التيشرت ده*
> 
> *مع ان الواد شكله مش عاجبنى بس زى بعضه حلوين الاطقم دى هههههه*


هههههههههههه........معلش دى خلقة ربنا برضو
شكرآآآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم أستاذتى
*يسوع بيحبك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *اشكرك
> 
> رووووووعه
> 
> ...


شكرآآآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم أستاذى
*يسوع بيحبك*


----------



## جيلان (14 فبراير 2010)

*ياعينى مافيش قسم للرجالة متشحطتين كدة هههههههههه
طالبوا بالمساواه بقى*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ياعينى مافيش قسم للرجالة متشحطتين كدة هههههههههه
> طالبوا بالمساواه بقى*


ههههههههههه..........يااااااااااااااه على الأحراج
طيب هنعمل أيه غير نقول:
*ربنا موجود*


----------

